# The Hunt is history



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Skips Predator Days 6th Annual is History and what a great hunt it was*----*Started with rain Friday night till Saturday morning-Called for rain -snow mixed Sat and Sun but Sat morning the sky had cleared it was cold but no rain or snow --I asked the MAN upstairs to not turn on the sprinkler untill Sun night and he answered my Prayer[Thank you Lord} as soon as the last Hunter left my yard he turned it on --a lite rain started--today a few snow flakes floated down-Its cold 28 now-------20 teams of hunters met at my place to start---Great turn out---33 hunters-Custom callmaker Bob Patrick of Rare Earth Predator calls was present and gave out calls to the young hunters--The hunters killed 6 nice dogs and missed many more---The stories were flying high on check-in day---The leaves are late falling this year and its thick in the woods so most had a hard time seeing the critters untill they were on top of them--the guys with the rifles were missing some---even the shotgunners were running out of shells :help: ----All had a great timeThe Guys that took first 3 places took home some nice cash and everyone won some Beautiful hand calls from all of you---The kids were spoiled and they had a great time---Hunter Whitker [12] won the kids calling contest for a first timer he did good* *[he also caught a weasel in his trap this week] Oh I could go on and on and on---I again want to Thank all you Guys That helpped me out with prizes---From the bottom of my heart Thank you------Made my hunt the Best in the U.P.-----------1st place went to Team # 13--Bill Zintman an Mark Ehins---2nd place Team #4 Brain Lawrence and Jim Raab [traveled from Elsie Mi Lower Peninsula] and 3rd place team # 18 my Brother Dennis Van Buren-----------Here's a bunch of pic's---p.s. Heavy dog was 37 lbs and small dog 21.3 [pup] my brothers female was 33.10---also team # 13 won 2 calls for the best hunt story told voted by the judge's-----Sharon cooked a big pot of chile and grilled hot dogs and Polish sausage's---The Guys tip her well*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like everyone had a great time, smiles are everywhere on all the faces. Everyone got some great prizes too.

Congratulations on a great weekend.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A heart felt CONGRATULATIONS Skip! Great pictures of a great weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are certainly welcome for the calls and atickers from me Skip. Sounds like a great time Skip. I wish I had been there. One of these years I'll make it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Skip, like YD said, one of these days we'll make it ( maybe a seniors event ), for sure there are a lot of smiles.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool. Good to see the youngsters and glad to hear Bob Patrick is still getting around.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Skip. Looks like a large time was had by all. Good to see youth involved in the sport.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on the Hunt!.. I am glad the kids had a good time...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*prize table-----ya the kids were great some didn't show because of the weather but the ones that did sure went home with their pockets full---few more pic's*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

Skip thank you for a great weekend James and I had a great time. We will for sure be there next year. Don't know if I showed you the picture we took of our coyote in the field so I hope you don't mind me posting it here. I am new to the site so it may take me a bit to get used to but here he is our first UP yote and first of the season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Skip, by all the smiles it looks as eveyone had a great time !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That's awesome, Skip!! :teeth:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Brian.

:hunter:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks like a great time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum brianmidmich.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great picture Brian................


----------



## Yooperman (Dec 10, 2011)

Lots of fun for sure. Thanks a bunch skip and a big thanks to Sharron also. The food was great!. Hope to meet some new faces at next years. 

Grats again on your coyote Brian.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on an excellent job! Looks like everyone had a great time and will have wonderful memories- way to keep the kids involved :smile:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Yoop and Brian Glad you we're both there---and you both kill dogs congrats--It was Fun I have a ball putting this on -----Thanks for coming--------------sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

great read and from the pics you guy's had a blast, good to see the young ones having at it as well.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats SB looks like it was a good time by all. Nice furred dogs as well and lots of smiles. Weather must have cooperated based on your prayers. What more could you ask for.

Thanks for what you do Skip to carry the opportunity for the young ones to get involved and continue the teaching of our given rights as they were meant to be!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome lookin hunt....lots of fun


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

welcome Brian and nice pic


----------

